# Deprofundis rejoice today,receiving an album of one of his favorite jachet de mantoue



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, now I have the official cd of Jachet de Mantoue by ensemble Jachet de Mantoue: La lamentation de Jeremie (on Bayard records) super mondo splendissimo!!!

God knows so do you folks, my love for the work of this musician of renaissance, let me explain what happen 10 years ago, I acquired Jachet de Mantoue spelled Jaquet of Mantua on ensemble Brabant lead by mister Rice, was blown away, but could'aint find more Jachet of Mantoue.

I heard the cd Les Lamentations de Jéremie by ensemble Jachet de Mantoue ensemble, downloaded it in mp3 but wanted the actual cd, that was expensive on the web market , but my good friend mister an ex-bishop of a church and seller of CDs and books (nowadays) order it for me, today I received a called sir your record just arrived I was like... woaww narly!!! heck what else can I says, would have buy it, but I'm broke this time. Perhaps tomorrow i will have a plan to get this 25.25$ dollars cd, not as costly as I thought tax included. Super and I wondering if there are other Jaquet of Mantua fans outhere, am I alone in my passion for his music, feeling heavenly bless right now receiving this godlike album on good friday.

This album is sublime even in mp3 but doesn't have the information text. I like reading the info on personnel of ensemble, details of the composer and ect.

Jachet de Mantoue= Jachet of mantua= Jaquet of Mantoua=Jacque de Mantoue is very great to me, like Crécquillon, even if considered minor actor in franco flemish polyphony ,they remained undisputable godz of there art.

Now i will perhaps order the cd on caliope a missa it's gonna cost me my *ss since it's available in Germany, and Germans know the value of the stuff they don't give it away.

Im so happy I feel like the king of Benelux kingdom or the prince of the polyphony of Flanders.

There is more coming up for me next month if i'm patient enough more franco-flemish godz , good heaven!!! 

When music like this there never enought , you are never self suffisant you need more and more .

I'm the speculative minister of music of Benelux an ambassador for my country, a man of taste whit all modesty.

My distinguished greetings and happy good Friday , for you, charming sweet Ladie's & honorable sir of T.C

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the mass is very good indeed, and that nowithstanding the fact that as you know, this period is one that normally isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I don't know this work, but I'm happy with your happiness, my good friend. I know this feeling (to acquire something you really want) and I understand you very well.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dimace said:


> I don't know this work, but I'm happy with your happiness, my good friend. I know this feeling (to acquire something you really want) and I understand you very well.


Danke dear mister Dimace, it's nice of you sir, it's going to be X-mas for me this record seem like a quite solid release, not that expensive I was expecting much more, god bless the man whom order it


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I finally received my record at record store today , mine of the ordering of Les Lamentations de Jeremie (Jeremiah lament) done by Jachet de Mantoue aka Jacquet of Mantua also perhaps known as Jacques de Mantoue most probably at the start of is life.

I have the actual media mp3 was depressing about the download digital instead download the actual CD media that come whit a booklet .. oh yes, we all love these dont we ,so i have text to read all in french ,bilingual , since ensemble most be french, what else can i says bot woaw, and in the end I have the title too, the tracks of not all mess up so , everything good, but i had to earn this CD by working hard seeling negotiating stone at a Budhist shop in my neighborhood kinda folks bought them, they both stuff from me in the past gemstone, meditation instruments.


----------

